

Microsoft Share Price and Google Employment Interest - wslh
http://www.bloomberg.com/blogs/paul-kedrosky/2011/05/microsoft-share-price-and-google-employment-interest.html

======
adambyrtek
Assuming there is any causation in this correlation (which is highly
unlikely), shouldn't there be an inverse correlation instead?

~~~
eegilbert
Yes, especially since it seems like that's what the author wants to imply. In
reality, I think we're seeing Google hiring volume marching with the broad
tech outlook, here proxied by MSFT.

------
nivertech
There are was research paper, which found correlations between Moon phases and
a stock market.

If you desperately looking for something, eventually you will find it ;)

------
wslh
But, when I go to the correlate site and search for MSFT it returns:

# 0.8571msftr # 0.8282qqqq # 0.8167quote msft # 0.7909proquin # 0.7706wmt #
0.7612sbux # 0.7525slb # 0.7345fas 109 # 0.7340thestreet # 0.7334glw

What am I missing?

~~~
franksalim
Those are searches for the string MSFT. The article uses the share price data
that the author uploaded. See how the chart is labeled "User uploaded activity
for MSFT and US Web Search activity for google interview questions."

~~~
wslh
Thanks.

------
chokolad
why do you think Google opened office in Kirkland, WA, right next to main
Microsoft campus and did open house shows for quite some time?

------
foob
Has "Enter your own data" been working for other people? I've gotten "Oops!
Please try again later." consistently since it launched.

------
lotusleaf1987
I wonder what the results would be if you substitute Apple for Google.

